# Do MT cars have a "hill holder" feature?



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I've noticed my 2018 Cruze diesel MT sedan has what appears to be a "hill holder" feature. It's something that's built into MT Subaru models in that when you come to a stop on a hill the brakes will hold the vehicle in place while you're using the clutch and throttle to get the car moving from a stop.

It's entirely unanticipated. I had a Hyundai and prior to this I've perfected the maneuver of using both feet and both hands to start from a stop on a hill: Left food modulates the clutch, right food modulates the throttle, left hand is on the steering wheel to turn or maintain straight ahead direction, right hand is on the hand brake to hold the car in place to keep it from rolling backwards.

This car seems to have a hesitation where the brakes are holding the car in place. I looked through the owner's manual and could find nothing that addresses this situation.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Short answer: yes. Brakes are held while starting off on a uphill. It also does a little RPM spike with clutch release. My wife reports it's the easiest manual transmission she's ever driven. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sounds like the death knell for heel-toe maneuvering :grim:


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

I drove a car like that and hated it. Luckily my 2014 doesnt have it!


----------



## nobog (Oct 25, 2011)

Its no big deal once you figure out what the car is doing - as mentioned, nothing in the manual.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

It's actually a pretty neat feature. I had no idea that feature even existed in todays world.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Neither did I. I live in Florida and it's all flat terrain here.
Now I have to go find a steep bridge or something similar.


----------



## Jacque8080 (Oct 31, 2017)

Once it is active, you can completely let go of the brake.


----------



## froyofanatic (Jul 16, 2018)

A life saver on a recent trip to San Francisco.


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Jacque8080 said:


> Once it is active, you can completely let go of the brake.


For only about 1.5 second.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Fun fact: Automatics have it too!


----------

